# Stubborn caps t8's



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

so what are those for anyway?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

sseivard said:


> so what are those for anyway?


Encapsulates t8 food area cooler


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

oh It looked like just an end cap i see the rest of the sleeve now.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sing it with me...
8 bottles of beer on the wall, 8 bottles of beer, cletus shows up, and drinks them all.. zero bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

heat breaks them down, we just replace them with new when we change bulbs.
they get very fragile and shrink so its not worth the bother to reuse them


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> sing it with me...
> 8 bottles of beer on the wall, 8 bottles of beer, cletus shows up, and drinks them all.. zero bottles of beer on the wall!


STAY OUT OF MY IMPORTANT LIGHTING THREADS !!! :2guns::boxing:


----------

